# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Tìm người sửa chữa máy chấn tôn CNC

## Tuandcb

Chào cả nhà, hiện taị e đang có 1 máy chấn tôn CNC của hãng Inanlar, thổ nhỹ kỳ, máy mới sử dụng được khoảng 06 tháng nhưng gặp sự cố máy đang chạy thì bị treo màn hình hiển thị không báo lỗi gì cả, khi tắt nguồn và bật lại máy lại chạy bình thường, chạy được 1 lúc thì lại bị treo, tắt nguồn bất lại thì lại hoạt động bt, tần suất treo không cố định lúc nhiều lúc ít. có cụ nào đã gặp phải trường hợp trên và có hướng giải quyết các cụ cho e xin cái dịch vụ sửa chữa với ak. em tuấn, đt: 0977711389. Trân trọng cảm ơn

----------


## hanasimitai

> chào cả nhà, hiện taị e đang có 1 máy chấn tôn cnc của hãng inanlar, thổ nhỹ kỳ, máy mới sử dụng được khoảng 06 tháng nhưng gặp sự cố máy đang chạy thì bị treo màn hình hiển thị không báo lỗi gì cả, khi tắt nguồn và bật lại máy lại chạy bình thường, chạy được 1 lúc thì lại bị treo, tắt nguồn bất lại thì lại hoạt động bt, tần suất treo không cố định lúc nhiều lúc ít. Có cụ nào đã gặp phải trường hợp trên và có hướng giải quyết các cụ cho e xin cái dịch vụ sửa chữa với ak. Em tuấn, đt: 0977711389. Trân trọng cảm ơn


40 triệu? Nhà bác mua máy cũ hay sao?

----------


## terminaterx300

Inanlar hiếm thằng dùng, ko bik có phải bên nhà máy nào ở Long Bình nhỉ nghe quen quen.

----------

